# Kenpo 2000 what is this??



## Manny (Mar 9, 2010)

My sensei teaches IKKA style and maybe will afiliate to IKKA Mexico but his profesor is student from Skip Hanckok and he teaches kenpo 2000, waht is this kenpo 2000? How diferente is from the Ed Parker Kenpo?

Manny


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 9, 2010)

Just typing "kenpo 2000" into google and looking at their website, I don't think it is any different than Ed Parker's kenpo.  I think it is just the name of Skip Hancock's organization.

If you look at their shopping cart, Skip and SGM Parker were the ones who wrote out the technique manuals.  So, it would be what he learned from SGM Parker at that point in time.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 9, 2010)

I believe that Touch of Death (Sean) on this board is a member.  Maybe he can describe the difference in curriculum, if any, than the various existing AK curriculums.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2010)

We teach attitude, logic, basics, and fitness as a base. The differences between the different organizations are in how to approach these concepts. One main difference between Kenpo 2000 and any random organization is how we teach kicking. 
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2010)

...Also, rather than teaching a beginner "Delayed Sword", we have them build it, on their own, using the Method of Execution set, and the logic behind the nature of the attack.
Sean


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 9, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> ...Also, rather than teaching a beginner "Delayed Sword", we have them build it, on their own, using the Method of Execution set, and the logic behind the nature of the attack.
> Sean


 
You have my curiousity up.  Can you explain a little bit more about this?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> You have my curiousity up. Can you explain a little bit more about this?


Emty handed, there are three points of reference. We call them hammer, thrust, and whip. Hammer and thrust are pretty obvious, but whip simply means you are striking from the opposite shoulder of the hand you are using, and or, an inside to outside strike. Anyways, we teach a method of execution set, where one stands in a horse and does these three basic motions in multiple combinations. Once they can do these motions with a bit of proficiency, we have them respond to basic attacks, As I have stated before, rather than teaching them a long sequenced technique, the students are only responsible for the first three moves of any given technique idea. You will find that they can generaly handle upperbelt level tech ideas right away! This is because we teach to the doing side of the brain as opposed to tasking them to remember a technique. Don't panic though, part of the curriculum is to eventually know the technique names, from begining to end; however, its just not right away.
Sean


----------



## Manny (Mar 10, 2010)

correctme if I am wrong please, IKKA Kenpo and Kenpo 2000 is the same thing but with diferent aproaches then?

Profesor hernan Carrasco (for many the fatther of the kenpo Karate by ED Parker) for many years have been student of Skip Hancok so he changes his IKKA teaching for the Kenpo 2000. Omar my (student of Hernan Carrasco) sensei still teaches IKKA Kenpo but he is not part of IKKA Mexico and he wants tpo be part of this organization.

Manny


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 10, 2010)

Manny said:


> correctme if I am wrong please, IKKA Kenpo and Kenpo 2000 is the same thing but with diferent aproaches then?
> 
> Profesor hernan Carrasco (for many the fatther of the kenpo Karate by ED Parker) for many years have been student of Skip Hancok so he changes his IKKA teaching for the Kenpo 2000. Omar my (student of Hernan Carrasco) sensei still teaches IKKA Kenpo but he is not part of IKKA Mexico and he wants tpo be part of this organization.
> 
> Manny


My guess is that it is way different. I am of the opinion that Kenpo 2000 is a lot closer to the hardstyles you are used to than The IKKA but again, I really have no idea.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 10, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> My guess is that it is way different. I am of the opinion that Kenpo 2000 is a lot closer to the hardstyles you are used to than The IKKA but again, I really have no idea.
> Sean


 The kicks are more like Japanese hardstyle than Korean, however.
sean


----------



## Doc (Mar 11, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> If you look at their shopping cart, Skip and SGM Parker were the ones who wrote out the technique manuals.  So, it would be what he learned from SGM Parker at that point in time.


While Skip is most certainly qualified, the original manuals had much input from various sources, most notably Richard Planas. Mr. Parker polished the manuals constantly, and had a set he was working on up until his death, and received assistance from Barbara Hale, Jeff Speakman, Bryan Hawkins Dennis Conatser, as well as myself to name a few, in addition to Skip Hancock. SKip is one of the sharpest and intelligent minds in Kenpo, with a nack for organization that is unreal.


----------

